# High comp NA 16v ABA



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

I have begun massing parts for an ABA 16v high compression ITB build. Plan is as follows 

OBD1 aba block 
aba crank 
aba rods 
JE Custom ABF Pistons 11:1 C/R 
16v head ported and built 
TT 276 Cams 
ARP conrod bolts/head studs/Mains 
GSXR ITB's 
Megasquirt 

This is going into a caddy 

Im just looking for any tips/experience with your similar high c/r builds, especially any firsthand experience with the wossner pistons. I realize i most likely will not be able to run anything lower than 94 octane. This is going to be a summer/nice weather only ride NOT a daily. 

I dont really have a goal but i think 160-170 whp should be attainable.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm thinking that will be the low-end on a poor tune.:thumbup:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

ps2375 said:


> I'm thinking that will be the low-end on a poor tune.:thumbup:


 x2!! hell i did 150 with a mild port job with 276* cams, 40mm dells on a high a mileage 9A.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Just a bit of an update. The block has been bored 1mm over aswell as hot tanked. The crank is being polished. I changed my mind on the pistons i really wanted to try the wossners but 12.4:1 is just too high for me. I'm going with the JE pistons from Integrated Engineering. They are 11:1. I may Deck the head to push it up to 11.5. Plan is to order the bearings and ARP Hardware when i order pistons. I'll post some pictures in the near future of progress.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

With thermal barrier coatings and Evans coolant I was able to run fine at 6 degrees on 91 octane...


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

antichristonwheels said:


> With thermal barrier coatings and Evans coolant I was able to run fine at 6 degrees on 91 octane...


Specs?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

16V 2117cc 11:1 Schrick 276, etc


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

antichristonwheels said:


> 16V 2117cc 11:1 Schrick 276, etc



Perfect. Sounds very similar to what i'll be running. 94 Octane is available in my area aswell too


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's a shot of my throttle body setup. They might be a touch long but will be easy to shorten once engine is in my caddy.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

looks good man :thumbup: 

might be easier to shorten them before you put it in the car though. :beer:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

If you are running 276's remember that your static compression will decrease; 
Meaning that the compression will start lat a shorter theoretical stroke, because of later valve closing on the intake... 

I will be making a 2116 ABF clone, with a dynamic compression of about 8.67, but static gives me over 11.3:1 (Real calculated, not according to manufacturer of pistons, that have no clue on true cc's, compression height, and intricacies of each build!)... Just border line for pump gas in a NA 16V head with +2mm intake & +0.5 exhaust valves) 

Now that being said, I bought the Wossner's 12.4 compression ABF pistons, but will have a custom gasket made by cometic, to get the dynamic compression I need... 

I don't want to pay for race gas, when 94 is available at the pump over here  

just my 0.02$


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate the feedback, this is my first performance motor build of any kind. How much do custom gaskets cost roughly? Any specific website\formula you use for calculating your exact compression ratio, both static and dynamic. Im fine with being near the limit of 94 octane as it's available here aswell. Im also looking into a knock sensing module to work with megasquirt so even better .


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

airplanewrencher said:


> How much do custom gaskets cost roughly?


 I was quoted 200$ two years ago. 
http://www.headgasket.com/gaskets.html


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a fyi not sure what size head gasket you looking for but BFI has 3 different thicknesses 0.90,1.50&3.5 all for 95$ plus shipping 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/enpe.html


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

^ thanks ordered one from BFI... 
3.5mm is exactly what I need! 

Fred


----------

